# French (smoked) onion soup



## eman (Feb 21, 2010)

Smoked 6 lbs of yellow onions after slicing . 200 deg for 2 hrs w/ pecan chunks on the mes.  
 now they are sauteing down and browning in my big cast iron pot. Hopefully the end result is a great french onion soup a gratinee..


----------



## donnylove (Feb 21, 2010)

I love French onion soup. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## desertlites (Feb 21, 2010)

sounds like a great plan Bob, I love the stuff. what kinda bread u have planned?


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 21, 2010)

great idea.

hope there will be some pics.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 21, 2010)

Love the idea. I could go for a bowl of good french onion soup right about now. Lets see the Qview on this one for sure.


----------



## eman (Feb 21, 2010)

No view as i dont take to many pics.
 Came out decent. recipe called for tablespoon of sugar. I tripled recipe but only doubled sugar and it still was way sweet.
 Next time i will use the same sweet onions but leave out the sugar.
bread was just some 1" slices of good ole louisiana french bread.
 Toasted in the oven b4 placing in the bowls


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 21, 2010)

Man oh Man there Bob/E you really have out done yourself with this one. I know you don't like the food porn as you call it (I think but I wish you would have made a exception on this one. I make some onion soup myself thats pretty good I think. Did you get much smokey flavor into the onions ???? Now that bread is soo soo really good eating. I love that stuff and there is restuarant here that gets it shipped in and I can buy it from them.









FOOD PORN


----------



## kaiser (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow - smoked french onion soup sounds fantastic.

I don't know if it makes any difference in a smoker, but I've found that onions grill dramatically better if you spray them with a little oil first


----------



## eman (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes The onions did take on the smoke enough to flavor the soup.
 I sliced 6 lbs of onions on my mandolin .sliced thin and then smoked them in a foil pan.
 Never knew how LONG it takes to brown 6 lbs of onions.
 Recipe i had called for 3 tbsp sugar . i only added 2 and it was still to sweet. i think when useing sweet onions you can skip the sugar.


----------



## xsists (Mar 1, 2010)

Care to share the recipe?


----------

